# Getting started in Connecticut



## LadyGoldberry (Jan 13, 2011)

I have wanted to keep bees for years and years and am so excited I can hardly speak to be finally ordering the makings of my first hive. I will be a very small-size backyard beekeeper but I am so happy about the whole business that I can hardly stand it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I think most of us started with a single hive, in the back yard whether city or country. I am sure there are exceptions "bless their heart" as we say in the South, that throw a ton of money into starting beekeeping.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

LadyGoldberry said:


> I have wanted to keep bees for years and years and am so excited I can hardly speak to be finally ordering the makings of my first hive. I will be a very small-size backyard beekeeper but I am so happy about the whole business that I can hardly stand it.



Hi neighbor!

Welcome to Beesource. I'd be happy to help you when/if I can... I'm in Cos Cob with bees in Riverside and over in Westchester County.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!

This forum is a great source of information for learning more about bees and beekeeping. The "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum contains threads covering Beginner's Basics - a good place to start reading. 

I highly recommend getting involved with a local club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to the local beekeeping community. There are a number of clubs up in your area:
http://www.ctbees.com/
http://www.backyardbeekeepers.com
or maybe across the state line
http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/resources/beegroups.htm


----------



## Card's Honey Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Good Luck! If you have any questions you are sure to find the answers here.


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

I started last year, and got my bees (two nucs) from http://www.fullbloomapiaries.com/index.html. Alan is very friendly, and my bees are doing great.


----------



## LadyGoldberry (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the links and welcome messages and ideas. I would love contacts and friends and I have just written a check for my membership to the backyard beekeeper's assn. I also already have an email out to Alan for one of his nucs. I so hope he has some left!

C


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It's great to have you here, and hope you enjoy your new hobby!


----------

